# moving to malaysia



## bonce

Hi, my husband and I are in the MM2H Programme process for a move to malaysia at some point in the future. We are in Cape Town, South Africa and would love to hear from fellow South Africans in Malaysia or who are in the programme and from other people who are already residing in Malaysia. With our Rand being weak prices of homes in Malaysia seem very high. Can anyone give us some tips on where to live (not KL) and (not Penang). My husband is a Natal country boy and needs some sort of countryside, jungle (?) to look out on. We have been in Malaysia recently and have also been to Sabah, very nice, but unsure about housing there. Any advice would be great. Thanks

Bonce


----------



## synthia

Hi! I moved your post here because you were asking for specific country information. My first though was one of the towns on the east coast, as they are strung out along the coast and it gets rural pretty quickly as you head inland.


----------



## bonce

*move to malaysia*



synthia said:


> Hi! I moved your post here because you were asking for specific country information. My first though was one of the towns on the east coast, as they are strung out along the coast and it gets rural pretty quickly as you head inland.



Thank you very much Synthia for your reply.

I am a bit confused as to whether I am in the correct expat forum as I now see there is a specific malaysian expat forum. Could I look to you for further advice. Not sure if anyone will reply to me on this one other than yourself which is appreciated.

We will check out the East Coast - not sure about medical facilities etc should we need them. You can't have everything I know!!!


Tks again
Bonce


----------



## bonce

synthia said:


> Hi! I moved your post here because you were asking for specific country information. My first though was one of the towns on the east coast, as they are strung out along the coast and it gets rural pretty quickly as you head inland.


Hi Synthia

Sorry, re-read what you said - feel a bit dumb as I now realise you had moved me to the correct forum. Sorry I didnt take it in. With it now!!!!

Bonce


----------



## rjnpenang

Hi Bonce?, My wife and I did the MM2H programme last year and are now in/on Penang. There is'nt much life on this Malaysia forum, try alloexpat,malaysia or private message me. Regards Rob


----------



## bonce

*Rob*



synthia said:


> Hi! I moved your post here because you were asking for specific country information. My first though was one of the towns on the east coast, as they are strung out along the coast and it gets rural pretty quickly as you head inland.




Hello Rob

Thanks for replying - yes I was wondering about the allo expat malaysia forum. Would like to hear what you and your wife think about Malaysia. We liked it very much but were a bit daunted by house prices, etc, with our Rand being so weak. I am a real novice at this type of thing so not sure how to contact you privately??

Tks once again for taking the trouble Rob. Much appreciated.

Bonce


----------



## bonce

rjnpenang said:


> Hi Bonce?, My wife and I did the MM2H programme last year and are now in/on Penang. There is'nt much life on this Malaysia forum, try alloexpat,malaysia or private message me. Regards Rob


Hi Rob

I am not sure if you received my reply - I apologise if I am making this exercise really lengthy. It would be great to hear how you and your wife have settled in Penang and any other info you think would be of interest.

Tks again 
Sandy (Bonce)


----------



## rjnpenang

Hi Sandy,
Click on the green button next to my name, scroll down to "Send a private message to...


----------

